# Would you pay this PRICE???



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Normaly I would not bother posting stuff like this. but this 1 caught me little eyes. https://greenbay.craigslist.org/for/d/toro-snowblowers/6485550241.html *


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

You pay extra for that "patina" :grin:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ad titile: *TORO Snowblowers - $275500 (Two Rivers) *

275 ea or 500 for both . . . in that condition, no way. AND especially as it's the end of season and soon the well used stuff will be even cheaper as the temps rise and the snow disappears.
.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks like it was kept outside uncovered for awhile or off and on.

$275 for an 8hp Toro that runs good doesn't sound too bad to me though for the condition it is on the high side of reasonable as it needs a complete servicing, if it needs belts, friction disc, then that pushes it beyond fair and reasonable. Look at it this way, it's snowing, your machine broke down or you don't have a machine, your not going to shovel, you need a machine now, this works and is available, and you need it NOW!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Yep, pulled out of the ocean.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

nope not even close


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Look at it this way, it's snowing, your machine broke down or you don't have a machine, your not going to shovel, you need a machine now, this works and is available, and you need it NOW!


I'm with you there. Dump 18+ inches of snow on someone and you can mark up a snowblower quite a bit. The previously unreasonable starts to look very, very reasonable. :grin:
.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I would pass on them, I never got comfortable using my old 826 and those 824's have the same type of controls and then there is the condition of those two machines. the handlebars look like they are ready to fall apart from the rust


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

I'd be all over that!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

I will have to mortgage the house but it's worth it. You have to pay for quality.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Remember prices on C'list tend to be pretty negotiable... I bet you could get the machines for half what he's asking!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Its just a typo, not newsworthy.
People are so lazy they cant even be bothered to proof read a few sentences before they post the ad.

Scot


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hard to believe how badly people mistreat their equipment. Very disturbing to a guy like me.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

rosco61 said:


> Hard to believe how badly people mistreat their equipment. Very disturbing to a guy like me.


he might just be someone that buys then re-sales them without knowing much about them. the guy I got the powerthrow from ( $125 ) sad the compression was low and it had a bad exhaust valve cause after it ran for awhile the muffler would glow red :wink2:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*As most of you here know by the time I sit down to use this internet thing. I am half past Dead to this world from going 10-12 hours at work. I only posted this because I thought they were asking two hundred and some odd thousand for it. I did not fully read the whole Bloody thing Before I threw this oot to the masses here. and that is all the more I AM SAYING ON THIS 1.:smiley-shocked033:*


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*mistreatment.*



detdrbuzzard said:


> he might just be someone that buys then re-sales them without knowing much about them. the guy I got the powerthrow from ( $125 ) sad the compression was low and it had a bad exhaust valve cause after it ran for awhile the muffler would glow red :wink2:


I am talking generally like when you cruise Craigslist and see some of the machines that are just corroded.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

If they're too lazy to make a proper, sensible post they are probably way too lazy to maintain their OPE. I will gladly pass on these.


----------



## kmorgan (Mar 23, 2018)

I would low-ball him first. Maybe $250,000.00


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wonder if he'll take a third party check from my uncle in nigeria


----------

